# RSM Naruto vs Sharinegan Sasuke.



## Panther (Jan 15, 2015)

*Place*: VOTE

*Distance*: 100m

*State of mind*: Bloodlusted ( both want the other dead, no holding back, no pis or cis )

*Knowledge*: Manga

*Restrictions*: Scen 1: Megazords restricted. Scen 2: none

*Condition*: 
*Sasuke*: Has Yang Kurama and the rest of the Bijuu's inside CT. He has also fully mastered his Rinnegan
*Naruto*: Has full chakra reserves and starts out fresh ( unlike in the manga ) He also has the chakra of the Bijuu's like in his fight against Kaguya + 9 Gudoudama's when he enters RSM.

*Scenario* 1: Megazords are restricted! Thus no BM or PS ( lower stages of Susanoo are allowed )

*Scenario* 2: All out fight.


----------



## Zef (Jan 15, 2015)

Rinnegan Genjutsu GG, both scenarios. 

Kishi nerfed Sasuke with that Preta Path bullshit also. Sasuke absorbs everything thrown at him.


----------



## Kai (Jan 15, 2015)

It's a draw.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2015)

With no holding back Naruto stomps his ass. I honestly did not feel that Sasuke's level is anywhere near Naruto's full power. 

Sasuke's strongest attack is his Endra's arrow. Naruto was able to deal with it with only 1 FRS, and 1 FRS TBB.
If he used the 6 FRS TBBS, or the 9 FRS that he used against Kaguya, he would have annihilated Sasuke completely.


----------



## Kai (Jan 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> With no holding back Naruto stomps his ass. I honestly did not feel that Sasuke's level is anywhere near Naruto's full power.
> 
> Sasuke's strongest attack is his Endra's arrow. Naruto was able to deal with it with only 1 FRS, and 1 FRS TBB.
> If he used the 6 FRS TBBS, or the 9 FRS that he used against Kaguya, he would have annihilated Sasuke completely.


Kurama gathered natural energy from the entire Earth for Naruto to clash with Indra's arrow. Using more FRS or Bijuudama would just split that power.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2015)

Kai said:


> Kurama gathered natural energy from the entire Earth for Naruto to clash with Indra's arrow. Using more FRS or Bijuudama would just split that power.



Yet that SM chakra would be used on already stronger attack. 
If we say that the FRS power is 1000
and the FRS TBB is 5000
and the SM chakra is 10,000

that would still makes FRS TBB far stronger. 
and since we know FRS + FRS TBB = Sasuke's strongest attack

then we know for a fact that 2 FRS TBB at least > Endra's Arrow
and in this case because of the factor of element, even that Arrow would get redirected against
Sasuke as well with double the power. 


Needless to say there is no holding back here, and Naruto was only using Kurama, here he can use all the others as well. U_U


----------



## Kai (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, we all know Naruto has been holding back his power since the war began to the series conclusion.

A case has been made in every single fight


----------



## Trojan (Jan 15, 2015)

I am honestly not sure if that meant to be sarcasm or not, but I am gonna assume that it is not.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2015)

Depends.

Does Sasuke have full mastery of his Rinnegan with such stuff like Shinra Tensei or being able to shoot nukes via Asura path along with the strength increase given by said path? Is he able to absorb and use jutsus at the same time? Is he fully rested and with his eyes not strained from previous fights? Can he use incapacitating black rods?

And does Naruto have the cooperation of all other bijuus letting him use their specific FRS variants or gain special abilities like super strength via Kokuo? Do we assume that he can deal with Rinnegan genjutsu via Kurama or we take for canon the latest movie where Naruto was defeated with genjutsu? Does Naruto retain his sealing tattoo and can he use it to fix himself should the need arose?

Really, without mechas I do not see Sasuke winning if Naruto can use his power boosting Six Path Senjutsu and Sasuke cannot use Path powers. Normal Susanoo won't survive Naruto's nukes nor possibly dodge them and since they are close in speed, strength and taijutsu in base then Naruto will have quite an advantage. Granted Sasuke with his EMS precognition might be able to react to Naruto's attacks and dodge them often but it would only prolong the inevitable.

That said if Sasuke gains most Rinnegan tricks then the playing field makes them equal again. I don't know how bijuus could help Sasuke though in this scenario given that BM Naruto could own them all. And even Yang Kurama won't be a challenge for Godruto at this point.


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 15, 2015)

Um without megazords sasuke is helpless ....sasuke has no attack that can hurt naruto his chidori couldnt pierce naruto naruto was tanking the same attacks without avatar that busted sasukes ps....he has chakra arms that initially matched kaguyas ...his steam release is monstrous,his full shunshin blitzed kaguya....he can make enton rasenshurikens and biju rasenshurikens while sasuke can chidori..

In the megazord fight naruto edges out sasuke kurama pretty much stated naruto was tired fighting in the war continuously a fresh naruto edges him


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 15, 2015)

Itachi solo.

Seriously, Scenario 1 could go either way because of Amenojikara's broken power.

Scenario 2 will just end in complete nukage between Indra's Arrow and Naruto's Bijuu-sized attack, which I doubt that they could stop Indra's Arrow without absorbing the Planet's Energy like in Canon.

Or we could use The Last...


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Itachi solo.
> 
> Seriously, Scenario 1 could go either way because of Amenojikara's broken power.
> 
> ...



How is sasuke supposed to hurt naruto in scenario 1 he tanked the same attack from kaguya that destroyed sasukes ps....


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> How is sasuke supposed to hurt naruto in scenario 1 he tanked the same attack from kaguya that destroyed sasukes ps....



Hmmm, I wouldn't bet much on that feat as I really doubt that RSM Naruto got durability comparable to PS which is similarly durable to Naruto's own BM(Six Path version). Why would Naruto use his avatar at all in his fight against Sasuke if he got a better durability that it?

Most likely Kaguya used a different amount of power when using those chakra punches against Naruto and PS. Possibly Naruto was also simply pushed back by the shockwave create by their clash.

Or maybe it is just another of Kishi's weird descriptions of durability like how Kaguya could take 9 FRS variants with slightly messed up clothing but got her arm ripped off easily by Naruto's chakra arm and almost lost another to Kakashi's Raikiri. Or Madara and him surviving Guy nuke like punches and being smacked with a Six Path senjutsu Lava FRS through the Shinju and not being cut in half but having it happen to him due to Sasuke's chidori sword...

That said, I agree that if Sasuke lacks Rinnegan paths then he probably won't damage Naruto in Six Path Senjutsu form as Naruto can deal with Amaterasu and possibly with V3 Susanoo arrows(at least they could be stopped through gudoudamas).

Amenojikara is a wild card but I don't think it is invincible as nothing in this manga looks invincible. Except maybe Koto as Kishi gave it no limits apart from the use limit and getting rid of Shisui's eyes ASAP when they served their purpose. As for chidori Sasuke can use it to pierce and to charge electricity through it without the piercing factor like he did against Bee or himself when he tried to defuse Deidara's C4 in his body. I think he used the latter against Naruto too as electric discharges can be seen coming out of Naruto's body when hit. Link removed


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 15, 2015)

nardo is the superior one in terms of personal power.
But he'll need to resort to the same tactic as canon if he wants to deal with sasuke's final megazord
otherwise he get's his ass whooped.

so basically:
S1: naruto wins high-diff
S2: Draw like in canon


----------



## Kyu (Jan 15, 2015)

Sasuke failed to kill a severely weakened Naruto - who did not have the intention of killing Sauce.

The imprisoned Biju are his only hope for survival - if he isn't dead the moment Naruto's God-Slaying speed comes into play.


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 15, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, I wouldn't bet much on that feat as I really doubt that RSM Naruto got durability comparable to PS which is similarly durable to Naruto's own BM(Six Path version). Why would Naruto use his avatar at all in his fight against Sasuke if he got a better durability that it?
> 
> Most likely Kaguya used a different amount of power when using those chakra punches against Naruto and PS. Possibly Naruto was also simply pushed back by the shockwave create by their clash.
> 
> ...



In scenario one its not even close sasuke has nothing that can hurt naruto his chidori bounced off naruto....kaguyas attacks demolished ps and naruto in base tanked them...

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

narutos reactions are much better...
Link removed
Link removed

When bloodlusted his shunshin is ridiculous..
Link removed

naruto can form bijudama and enton rasenshurikens without avatar...


----------



## Panther (Jan 15, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Does Sasuke have full mastery of his Rinnegan with such stuff like Shinra Tensei or being able to shoot nukes via Asura path along with the strength increase given by said path? Is he able to absorb and use jutsus at the same time? Is he fully rested and with his eyes not strained from previous fights? Can he use incapacitating black rods?


 Both Naruto and Sasuke start out fresh with full chakra reserves and only feats count.



> *And does Naruto have the cooperation of all other bijuus letting him use their specific FRS variants or gain special abilities like super strength via Kokuo?* Do we assume that he can deal with Rinnegan genjutsu via Kurama Just like in canonE]


 naruto has the chakra of the bijuus and their coorperation.



> *or we take for canon the latest movie where Naruto was defeated with genjutsu?* Does Naruto retain his sealing tattoo and can he use it to fix himself should the need arose?


The movie itself is canon so...

As for the genjutsu itself i'm not sure... From what i've heard it was something about naruto seeing his childhood memories with hinata. Sounds like a plot decive to build up their interaction in the movie since in the manga they barely knew each other let alone talk when they were kids (aside from chuunin exams). 

Altough if its a legit genjutsu feat from Toneri and Sasuke has a genjutsu on that lvl then feel free to use it for Sasuke's case.

Edit: Both Sasuke and Naruto retain their Yin/Yang sealing Tattoos


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> In scenario one its not even close sasuke has nothing that can hurt naruto his chidori bounced off naruto....kaguyas attacks demolished ps and naruto in base tanked them...
> 
> [3]
> [3]
> ...



It did not so much bounce as it pushed Naruto away as much as Kaguya's bijuu punches did. Almost to the other side of the river.
[3]

Neither him nor Sasuke were able to react in time to Kaguya here
[3]

Nor could Naruto himself dodge Sasuke when he teleported like he did when Kaguya tried to grab him a 2nd time and was forced to block.
[3]

As for as crazy shunshin goes Kakashi and Sakura blitzed Kaguya too. Yeah, one could argue that Kakashi did so due to his kamui but as BZ stated Kaguya became more powerful than the one Naruto blitzed and he was a decent distance away from her when he phased through Kaguya's attack and yet the latter despite focusing on him was unable dodge.

Nor could she dodge Sakura despite the aforementioned power up when Sasuke's PS and Sakura were both from a similar distance away from her
[3]
[3]

And of course Kaguya got the byakugan so the excuse that Sakura did get her by surprise should not hold as Sasuke's PS was in the exact same position.

I acknowledge that without Rinnegan jutsus and mechas Sasuke most likely does not have the raw power to inflict a serious injury on Naruto but...

If we take for granted that Kakashi's raikiri could damage Kaguya and she was wary of getting hit by Sasuke's while surviving with only little damage Naruto's 9 FRS does it mean that Naruto himself could easily tank those FRS since you seem to imply that Naruto got greater tanking than both Kaguya and Sasuke's PS(and so Naruto's own BM avatar) which logically makes no sense. And if we discard sense and focus on feats only then Sakura is stronger than Sasuke since she succeeded at what Sasuke failed at.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Didn't the manga make it abundantly clear that the only reason why Sasuke did so well against Naruto was because of Naruto's own exhaustion and holding back against him? The fact Sasuke couldn't defeat a weakened, exhausted holding back Naruto _despite_ drawing upon all the nine biju himself shows that Naruto is just stronger. Without being weakened or exhausted, Naruto wins more times than not.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Didn't the manga make it abundantly clear that the only reason why Sasuke did so well against Naruto was because of Naruto's own exhaustion and holding back against him? The fact Sasuke couldn't defeat a weakened, exhausted holding back Naruto _despite_ drawing upon all the nine biju himself shows that Naruto is just stronger. Without being weakened or exhausted, Naruto wins more times than not.



Well, if we count Naruto using Kurama to draw upon all of the world nature energy as just another resource of his then I do not see why Sasuke drawing on some chakra from all the bijuus isn't just as legit.

And yeah, Naruto's own chakra reserves were low by that time but so were Sasuke's including Sasuke's own eyes which started to give in due to the strain from all those fights like they did against Danzou.
[3]
[3]
[3]

On top of that Naruto could use all of his bijuu powers with full mastery thanks to the bijuu cooperation while Sasuke was still not fully capable of using his abilities.
[3]

Also Sasuke stated that Naruto was going all out when he started to use all of the world's nature energy so there was no more holding back. Hard to hold back when you need so much power to compete.
[3]

And Naruto did attack Sasuke with everything he got otherwise he would not be exhausted after their final mecha clash and still got some of the nature energy and/or bijuu chakra left.

They both were handicapped in different ways.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, if we count Naruto using Kurama to draw upon all of the world nature energy as just another resource of his then I do not see why Sasuke drawing on some chakra from all the bijuus isn't just as legit.


Naruto has Kurama sealed _inside him_ with fragments of the other Biju. They're basically part of his own body. Sasuke used an outside source to amp him up.


> And yeah, Naruto's own chakra reserves were low by that time but so were Sasuke's including Sasuke's own eyes which started to give in due to the strain from all those fights like they did against Danzou.
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed


Sasuke wasn't in the same condition he was against Danzo. He had done far less during the War than Naruto did, even against Kaguya Naruto did the majority of the work while Sasuke had been given a time out. Naruto was in worse condition, manga flat out states it.


> On top of that Naruto could use all of his bijuu powers with full mastery thanks to the bijuu cooperation while Sasuke was still not fully capable of using his abilities.
> Link removed


Naruto also had the Biju's sealed inside him while Sasuke just drew upon their power from an outside source. Not the same thing. Sasuke couldn't do a thing to Naruto before he stole the Biju's power.


> And Naruto did attack Sasuke with everything he got otherwise he would not be exhausted after their final mecha clash and still got some of the nature energy and/or bijuu chakra left.


Naruto was constantly holding back so he wouldn't kill Sasuke. Even Sasuke called him out on holding back and being solely on the defensive instead of the offensive. And Naruto had been exhausted even beforehand from fighting nearly the entire War.


> They both were handicapped in different ways.


Sasuke had no handicaps at all. Naruto willingly hold back and was running on empty at the start of the fight.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 15, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto has Kurama sealed _inside him_ with fragments of the other Biju. They're basically part of his own body. Sasuke used an outside source to amp him up.
> 
> Sasuke wasn't in the same condition he was against Danzo. He had done far less during the War than Naruto did, even against Kaguya Naruto did the majority of the work while Sasuke had been given a time out. Naruto was in worse condition, manga flat out states it.
> 
> ...



Naruto has no nature energy sealed in him. Does it then not count as his own power?

It does not matter if Sasuke did more or less than Naruto. Do we compare their chakra levels or power? If the former then part 1 Naruto might be above Hebi Sasuke. That said Sasuke fought against all of Naruto's opponents+ Kabuto and the only ones that did not face were weaker edos against whom Naruto's bunshins fought often assisted by kage level helpers. Even against Nagato it was less a fight but more of a skirmish during which Naruto hardly used all that much power. You could argue that if they fight then after a whole day of an even fight Sasuke gets tired first and loses due to that but not by being overpowered before that happens.

Fact is his eyes did go bad. He had to close his Rinnegan and said himself that he used too much chakra. His sharingan did go empty looking too which allowed Naruto to uppercut him.

Naruto was holding back only till Sasuke used bijuu power. And once Sasuke did so Naruto was overwhelmed and needed all of the worlds nature energy to keep up(not best Sasuke). Sasuke was also unimpressed by a holding back Naruto before that and stated that he would die if that is all he got.

So you believe that Sasuke was at full chakra when the fight started, his eyes not strained from previous fights, full rinnegan mastery and Naruto did not need the whole world's nature energy to match Sasuke's Indra's Arrow despite Kurama stating otherwise?

Mind you I'm not arguing that Sasuke is better but to claim that only Naruto got handicaps and Sasuke using bijuu he is able to control does not count while making it legit for Naruto to draw nature energy makes no sense.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 15, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> How is sasuke supposed to hurt naruto in scenario 1 he tanked the same attack from kaguya that destroyed sasukes ps....



Naruto never tanked Kaguya's Chakra Arm. The first time he countered it with his own and he lost. The second time his clone got completely destroyed.

Also Amenojikara indirectly hurt someone with durability comparable to RSM Naruto (Juudara).


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 15, 2015)

Naruto starts out fresh here, but Sasuke doesn't, nor does he have mastery over the Rinnegan at this stage. It's a given that Naruto comes out on top in this scenario.

Scenario 1 is just absurd. 

Scenario 2 still goes to Naruto.

Then again, PIS and CIS is restricted. Dear old The Last is canon, and so is Naruto getting one shotted by genjutsu with no lol plot involved.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 15, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Naruto starts out fresh here, but Sasuke doesn't, nor does he have mastery over the Rinnegan at this stage. It's a given that Naruto comes out on top in this scenario.
> 
> Scenario 1 is just absurd.
> 
> ...



By The Last, Naruto is a Moon-Buster too


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 15, 2015)

If there's no plot cock-block, I don't see much stopping Sasuke form just porting a sword through Naruto's head, or as people said, genjutsu'ing him, as The Last proved him to be vulnerable to.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jan 15, 2015)

Scenario 1 is a tie just like it was in canon. Scenario 2 is a stomp for Naruto. Even without his Kurama Avatar, he can still toss nukes like BDFRS with one hand, and 6 at a time. No Susanoo bar PS is surviving that.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 15, 2015)

Naruto would win if he isn't holding back and is 100 percent fresh. He managed to draw with Sasuke when he wasn't going for the kill and was low of chakra so taking both those things away gives Naruto the favor


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 15, 2015)

first of all OP, Sasuke has the Rinnegan, not the Rinne Sharingan, DB confirms that,manga confirms that, 

OT - Scenario 1: Naruto obliterates Sasuke with constructs restricted, a single BDRS alone vaporises him to paste, 
Scenario 2: Most likely a tie, though with naruto starting out fresh and having a killer intent would allow him to win


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 15, 2015)

Sasuke gets raped in scen 1 and they probably tie again in scene two(that or naruto edge it out).


----------



## Lurko (Jan 15, 2015)

We already know how this fight would go...


----------



## Raiken (Jan 16, 2015)

Both Naruto and Sasuke were not at 100% as their fight began.
However it was clearly suggested that Naruto was a lot more worn out than Sasuke was.
But he still managed to pull out a draw.

Naruto at full power just scrapes a win at Extreme difficulty, unlike the draw in the Manga.


----------



## Panther (Jan 16, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Naruto starts out fresh here, but Sasuke doesn't, nor does he have mastery over the Rinnegan at this stage. It's a given that Naruto comes out on top in this scenario.


 Both Sasuke and Naruto start out fresh with their full chakra reserves.



> Scenario 1 is just absurd


 Sasuke is still very dangerious with his ST.

Edit: Changed conditions: Sasuke has fully mastered his Rinnegan for Scen 1 and 2


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 16, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> It did not so much bounce as it pushed Naruto away as much as Kaguya's bijuu punches did. Almost to the other side of the river.
> hitting Kakashi
> 
> Neither him nor Sasuke were able to react in time to Kaguya here
> ...



Mate i provided u concrete feats where naruto tanked the same attacks that busted sasukes ps....he tanked his chidori...he reacted to the same space time technique consistently that blitzed sasuke his bloodlusted shunshin is fearsome...sasukes  space time technique has a limit and cooldown not to mention range...naruto demolishes him in cqc he can form bijudama rasenshurikens and entoon rasen shurikens can make a thousand rsm clones....sasuke is severely outclassed without ps his whole fight with kaguya illustrated this sasuke had to use ps while naruto was going base....sakura landed the attack while she was pessured by naruto and sasuke and her space time technique neutralzed by kakashi while she lost black zetsus guidance....kakashis kamui blitz is plain hax i admit that he has insane feats....naruto has sasuke beat in firepower,chakra,numbers ,support,durability, its a win for naruto in scenario one no way around it


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 16, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> Mate i provided u concrete feats where naruto tanked the same attacks that busted sasukes ps....he tanked his chidori...he reacted to the same space time technique consistently that blitzed sasuke his bloodlusted shunshin is fearsome...sasukes  space time technique has a limit and cooldown not to mention range...naruto demolishes him in cqc he can form bijudama rasenshurikens and entoon rasen shurikens can make a thousand rsm clones....sasuke is severely outclassed without ps his whole fight with kaguya illustrated this sasuke had to use ps while naruto was going base....sakura landed the attack while she was pessured by naruto and sasuke and her space time technique neutralzed by kakashi while she lost black zetsus guidance....kakashis kamui blitz is plain hax i admit that he has insane feats....naruto has sasuke beat in firepower,chakra,numbers ,support,durability, its a win for naruto in scenario one no way around it



It took several of Kaguya's bijuu punches to destroy PS while only one, which could have been weakened by their clash , reached Naruto. Unknown if Kaguya put as much chakra in both attacks too.

Naruto only reacted ONCE to Kaguya's s/t technique after seeing her using her arm to attack from a distance. Sasuke only saw her teleporting her whole body and lacked knowledge on that. When she used her s/t jutsu to teleport for the first time with no knowledge for either of them she captured them both.

Naruto only blitzed her once. Same as with Kakashi it is unknown if he can blitz her wherever he wants especially given how in all other of his assaults including his final one Kaguya could deal with his speed and would have dodged both Naruto's and Sasuke's attempt to seal her if not for Sakura.

If we go by feats then Sasuke might be able to damage Naruto with his chakra sword which could cut Madara powered by the same Six Path Senjutsu that Naruto uses. Or by using Black chidori which is above the one he used against Naruto and which worked against Shinju Madara. Naruto tanking one Bijuu arm from Kaguya is no different than Kaguya tanking his 9 FRS and yet damaged with less damaging attacks like Raikiri or chakra arm.

And Naruto cannot use 1000 Six Path clones wherever he wants as Kurama needs to gather chakra for him first to accomplish such feat. The max Naruto can do without that shown till now is like 4 clones and Kaguya destroyed them with ease despite the superb durability his mode should have given to his clones.

But yeah, Sasuke most likely loses in first scenario but I'd say with mid difficulty rather than with none. Especially if Sasuke is restricted to his Kaguya fight feats and cannot use any rinnegan jutsu which basically leaves him an amped EMS and nothing more.


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Naruto never tanked Kaguya's Chakra Arm. The first time he countered it with his own and he lost. The second time his clone got completely destroyed.
> 
> Also Amenojikara indirectly hurt someone with durability comparable to RSM Naruto (Juudara).



Comeon man kaguyas hands overpowered his and he was hit by them....juubidara was cut in half by a simple slash from sasuke sword naruto tanked his chidori...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 16, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> Comeon man kaguyas hands overpowered his and he was hit by them....juubidara was cut in half by a simple slash from sasuke sword naruto tanked his chidori...



And yet Madara's JJ version was hit by a FRS that cut Shinju in half while not ending in that state himself and only losing an arm after being assaulted by all bijuus in his weaker SM form. And he took Guy's nuke-like Evening Elephant while only having a torn lip and smiling defiantly?

Should a character be judged by his most impressive durability feat or his least impressive durability feat? Like is Kaguya a tank because she tanked Naruto's 9 FRS or she is fragile because she lost an arm to a mere chakra arm swing and almost another to a raikiri while showing concern of being hit with Sasuke's chidori?

If we try to look at the least impressing showings then Naruto might be less "tankable" than Base Sasuke as when both were engulfed by the explosion of their most powerful attacks which destroyed their mechas Naruto was looking even more damaged than Sasuke. If he is such a tank then shouldn't the much more fragile Sasuke be obliterated in an explosion that not just destroyed Naruto's Asura avatar but also hurt him so badly that his RSM defenses were not enough to prevent damage?

Or is Guy's Evening Elephant weaker than Sasuke's Kusanagi as the blade was able to pierce him while Evening Elephant's first stage only damaged his headband?

Hell, it might even apply to defenses. Obito was able to defend himself from BSM Naruto's and V3 CS Susanoo Enton arrow with his guodoudama wall yet had it breached by like 6 regular rasengans used by rookies.
*naruto in SM can form multiple of them*
*naruto in SM can form multiple of them*
*naruto in SM can form multiple of them*
*naruto in SM can form multiple of them*

And that is not even getting in how his defense could resist 4 Juubidamas without damage. Is that therefore an ultimate defense based on its best feat or fodder defense for being breached by regular rasengans?

So do only the best feats count as legit or the worst ones?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 16, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> Comeon man kaguyas hands overpowered his and he was hit by them



He was knocked back by them, not direclty hit.



> ....juubidara was cut in half by a simple slash from sasuke sword naruto tanked his chidori...



Irrevelant since Chidori Sword >> Chidori.

Also piercing attack =/= cutting attack


----------



## Source (Jan 16, 2015)

Second scenario's a tie.

The first is a bit trickier. Naruto seems a lot stronger at first glance, but Sasuke's S/T ninjutsu is dangerous. Rinnegan genjutsu might work as well according to what I've heard about The Last, but I'll hold back on that. 



Hachibi said:


> Naruto never tanked Kaguya's Chakra Arm. The first time he countered it with his own and he lost. The second time his clone got completely destroyed.
> 
> Also Amenojikara indirectly hurt someone with durability comparable to RSM Naruto (Juudara).



He lost the clash, but took barely any noticeable damage.



Arles Celes said:


> Naruto has no nature energy sealed in him. Does it then not count as his own power?





Yes it does. He can absorb it at any time during a fight.

Sasuke, on the other hand, could only use the Bijuu because he gathered them all _prior_ to the fight by genjutsu'ing them when no one was expecting it. It isn't even remotely the same.

And ffs, how is not having a fully mastered Rinnegan a handicap? It's a limitation, one caused by lack of experience/skill or the fact that his Rinnegan is recently-awakened. That is _not_ a handicap.


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> He was knocked back by them, not direclty hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chidori sword is weaker then chidori what are u on about... and a piercing attack is stronger against durable characters...

Ur pretty much using the argument of at vs shark missile....the attack was also continuous and channeled not launched so even after kaguya overpowered the chakra arms she could continue putting in chakra to maintain its power..


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 17, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> And yet Madara's JJ version was hit by a FRS that cut Shinju in half while not ending in that state himself and only losing an arm after being assaulted by all bijuus in his weaker SM form. And he took Guy's nuke-like Evening Elephant while only having a torn lip and smiling defiantly?
> 
> Should a character be judged by his most impressive durability feat or his least impressive durability feat? Like is Kaguya a tank because she tanked Naruto's 9 FRS or she is fragile because she lost an arm to a mere chakra arm swing and almost another to a raikiri while showing concern of being hit with Sasuke's chidori?
> 
> ...



The people in question here are naruto and sasuke lets use their feats and not others narutos defenses have never been pierced really he tanked near everything sasuke threw at him he survived the same attack in base that destroyed sasukes ps...kaguyas fists swere a channeled skill so would maintain strengt even after their clash and she had no preference for narutoto use a weaker attack...sasukes chidori his most concentrated attack couldnt pierce naruto...madara was pretty much done after enton rasenshuriken if he didnt absorb the shinju so its really conjecture smaller more concentrarted attacks are more focused..juubitos guodama survived the juubidamas because they are immune to normal damage..the rasengans were from bsm naruto and sasukes fusion and had natural energy the bijuu rasenshurikens caused enough damage to destabilize kaguyas physical form just because she wasnt obliterated she is pretty much invincible juubidara had both senjutsu and rinnegan yes but both were weaker then sasukes and narutos their yin and yang powers were greater


----------

